# Windows 7 OEM Vs. Retail



## Compequip

I was curious what the difference was between oem and retail version software. Here is what I came up with.  The oem version can only be used once on that system and no tech support from M.S.  The retail version can be installed in multiple computers, one at a time.  Meaning you can install then deinstall then install in another computer.  Plus you can call or email M.S. for tech support.  Also you get a fancy box and pay $50.00 more for the retail version.  Any other thoughts please feel free to add...


----------



## Bodaggit23

That's pretty much it. :good:


----------



## Washrag

OEM can be used for reinstalls on that system, right? I've never really understood the whole OEM thing.


----------



## robina_80

the only difference is retail comes with the box and manual


----------



## Machin3

robina_80 said:


> the only difference is retail comes with the box and manual



....and with support.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Washrag said:


> OEM can be used for reinstalls on that system, right? I've never really understood the whole OEM thing.



Yes, you can reinstall it on the same computer as many times as you want with no issues.

Everything the OP stated is true.

Although you can install an OEM copy on a different machine, but that would require a phone call to Microsoft to explain why you are moving it.


----------



## tlarkin

When you buy OEM, the first system you install it on, that license is permanently tied to that system.  So, if you sold it after using it for 2 years you would be legally forced to include the OEM software along with it.

OEM's original intent was to allow system builders a cheaper way to add Windows to their systems.  So, smaller computer shops could build their own brand of PC and then add the OEM with it.

When you buy a HP or Dell they also use OEM software on their systems.  So, you can't transfer the OS or other OEM software to another computer.

MS support blows, so I wouldn't even bother looking at support options.  I can't tell you how many times I have gotten ridiculous answers from their paid Enterprise support.


----------



## robina_80

just to clarify

retail - you can install on any number of pcs but only one at a time and you can upgrade it and it wont ask you to renter the cd key

oem - you can only install on one pc and it stays with that pc and if you do a big upgrade it will invalidate it and you have to call up india???


----------



## tlarkin

robina_80 said:


> just to clarify
> 
> retail - you can install on any number of pcs but only one at a time and you can upgrade it and it wont ask you to renter the cd key
> 
> oem - you can only install on one pc and it stays with that pc and if you do a big upgrade it will invalidate it and you have to call up india???



yes, in a nutshell you are right.


----------



## robina_80

so if you want to use the oem on another pc wont it let you and will you ahve to pay microsoft to get a new key


----------



## Bodaggit23

robina_80 said:


> so if you want to use the oem on another pc wont it let you and will you ahve to pay microsoft to get a new key



Not necessarily. You can call and they will reactivate it for you, but it can be a hassle.


----------



## tlarkin

Bodaggit23 said:


> Not necessarily. You can call and they will reactivate it for you, but it can be a hassle.



For the most part this is true, but they have denied people before and said go buy a new copy


----------



## Bodaggit23

tlarkin said:


> For the most part this is true, but they have denied people before and said go buy a new copy



Agreed, there's no guarantee they will reissue a key for it.

Best not to buy OEM unless you know you're not going to be moving the OS.


----------



## robina_80

well funny you should say that as i called microsoft for exactly ther same reason

one hardware in device manager kept on coming up with a explanation mark it was my sound card with a game port and it caused my windows alot of problems after couple of weeks my windows would say this copy of windows is not valid and it clearly was this happend a few times when i finally got really pi$$ed off and called dreaded india

i explained my situation and i said could it be because my sound card has a game port and vista doesnt support that no more and he agreed with me 

so he gave me a new key, and he said i wont charge this time but next time you have to buy a new key or something along the lines and that got me really pi$$ed of i flipped i said why the hell do i have to pay for it when i clearly have a geuine copy and its asking me this [email protected] all the time, then i said microsoft should sort out this problem and i said as i think microsoft are pile of wank


----------



## linkin

I just tell MS that i had a virus and had to reformat, worked every time so far. *hopefully not jinxed*

Honestly, i hate having to call MS support. their "activate via internet" never works. at least there is a toll free number


----------



## Jamin43

robina_80 said:


> oem - you can only install on one pc and it stays with that pc and if you do a big upgrade it will invalidate it and you have to call up india???



Define " big upgrade "

If you add a video card - or add RAM or new HDD, it's no problem.  Upgrading Motherboard - will probably have a problem. 

I think I read somewhere - that the number of parts might have somethign to do with it too - but that should be able to be resolved with a call to microsoft. 

Anybody know the exact criteria to cause OEM to be not usable without the call to microsoft?

Thanks


----------



## tlarkin

Jamin43 said:


> Define " big upgrade "
> 
> If you add a video card - or add RAM or new HDD, it's no problem.  Upgrading Motherboard - will probably have a problem.
> 
> I think I read somewhere - that the number of parts might have somethign to do with it too - but that should be able to be resolved with a call to microsoft.
> 
> Anybody know the exact criteria to cause OEM to be not usable without the call to microsoft?
> 
> Thanks



Hardware that has hardware specific resources that are unique, like motherboards and NICs.  Those can use "reactivations."


----------



## porterjw

Bodaggit23 said:


> Not necessarily. You can call and they will reactivate it for you, but it *will* be a hassle.



Fixed it for you

To the OP, are you looking to build a system for yourself or for someone else? The EULA for OEM states that *you* will provide support for the end-user if there's a problem for a period of time you and they agree on.


----------



## robina_80

yeah but i didnt even do an upgrade, it was just one of my devices wasnt compatible with vista


----------



## Bodaggit23

imsati said:


> Fixed it for you



:good:


----------



## kfawcett

The OEM version is tied to the motherboard. You can upgrade any other parts all day long as long as the mobo stays the same. Otherwise if the motherboard dies you will need to call support and try to get the key reactivated.


----------



## Bodaggit23

kfawcett said:


> The OEM version is tied to the motherboard. You can upgrade any other parts all day long as long as the mobo stays the same.



Not true. It's tied to the hardware configuration, not just one component.


----------



## dejandside

I have installed OEM 6 times on diferent PC's, work fine with all and is update to...


----------



## Bodaggit23

dejandside said:


> I have installed OEM 6 times on diferent PC's, work fine with all and is update to...



Lol I'm sure.


----------



## BuddyLee81

I would rather get the retail version of 7 just to be safe.  And yes I understand not everyone can afford the retail which is fine but i'd rather not go through the hassle of MS but then again I could lie about certain things on why I need a new key for the OEM just as a lot of people would.  I hate paying for things though.


----------



## Laquer Head

dejandside said:


> I have installed OEM 6 times on diferent PC's, work fine with all and is update to...





Bodaggit23 said:


> Lol I'm sure.



Seriously, OEM is the way to go...I'm on computer number 17 as of tonight with the same Win7 profession 64-bit I bought a few weeks back!!

You simply call MS, and reactivate...the process is literally 5 minutes and you are activated!!


----------



## Herman Munster

*oem vs retail*

Im sorry to say I have to agree with Laquer Head. I know what it says on paper about OEM. I have the the used the same "KEY" to install Win 7 Home Premium 32-bit and 64 bit on about ten plus units, all different systems, some laptops and some desktops, activated all over the phone. I was only questioned twice of the ten  plus times. I just said my motherboard was flaky on a new new build and I upgraded to slightly different model. So the long lenghty discussion on the topic is not to be a concern.


----------



## tlarkin

With the economy the way it is and with Windows getting more and more DRM every release, I doubt that this method of reusing OEM over and over again will last.   

Sure, it is possible to install the same OEM multiple times over, but legally you aren't suppose to do it.  The forum rules don't support or allow illegal activity to be discussed, so we make it clear that you cannot legally install the same OEM license on multiple machines or different machines.


----------



## Srcko

I think you are looking into wrong direction. There are different versions of OEM software, and you can purchase them with hardware, or receive them to licensing contract in many countries. But differenced between retail and OEM versions of software are not in protection types or in functionality. That is always stated on media holding original version. So, yes, you can abuse them any way you like. You can get OEM CD or just registration key and install as many copies as you want and call MS to activate. They will not stop you.

Difference is in is your license legal or not. If you do not have OEM label on your hardware and proof of purchase it is not legal. Not sure about US, but in rest of world you can only purchase OEM in countries which are in country wide licensing process with MS involvement.

In other words if you breach contract your software license is ilegal in same way anything you get over internet is. So why care


----------



## kfawcett

Bodaggit23 said:


> Not true. It's tied to the hardware configuration, not just one component.



Not trying to rehash an old topic, but it is true. You can change any component on your system without potentially violating your EULA except for the mobo. Whether or not you get away with it is another question. 




> Q. If my customer asks me to upgrade a PC with new hardware components, when is a new operating system needed? When would the PC be considered "new"?
> 
> A. Generally, an end user can upgrade or replace all of the hardware components on a computer—except the motherboard—and still retain the license for the original Microsoft OEM operating system software. If the motherboard is upgraded or replaced for reasons other than a defect, then a new computer has been created. Microsoft OEM operating system software cannot be transferred to the new computer, and the license of new operating system software is required.
> 
> If the motherboard is replaced because it is defective, you do not need to acquire a new operating system license for the PC as long as the replacement motherboard is the same make/model or the same manufacturer's replacement/equivalent, as defined by the manufacturer's warranty.



SOURCE:OEM System Builder licensing FAQ



> 11.	Rather than purchase completely new PCs, my organization performs in-place upgrades to the hardware on many of our computers. We often times only replace the motherboard, processor, and memory. Since the COA is still on the case and the OS is still installed on the hard drive, this computer is still licensed, right?
> ANSWER.  Generally, you may upgrade or replace all of the hardware components on your computer and maintain the license for the original Microsoft OEM operating system software, with the exception of an upgrade or replacement of the motherboard. An upgrade of the motherboard is considered to result in a "new personal computer." Microsoft OEM operating system software cannot be transferred from one computer to another. Therefore, if the motherboard is upgraded or replaced for reasons other than a defect then a new computer has been created, the original license expires, and a new full operating system license (not upgrade) is required. This is true even if the computer is covered under Software Assurance or other Volume License programs.
> 
> 12.	  If I upgrade some of my PC components, do I have to purchase a new operating system?
> ANSWER.  The answer depends on the components that are upgraded or changed in the PC. The operating system licenses must remain with the device that retains the motherboard, chipsets, and chassis that include the serial number of the device. The operating system may be installed on a new/replacement hard drive as long as the operating system is first removed from the old hard drive.
> 
> Please refer to the section on “Modifications to hardware and how they affect the activation status of Windows XP” in the following link for a more detailed explanation regarding specific hardware changes. The same hardware component changes that can be made to a PC before requiring re-activation of Windows XP are the same changes that can be made before a PC is considered to be “new” - and when a new license for OEM software is required.
> 
> http://microsoft.com/piracy/basics/activation/windowsproductactivationtechnicalmarketbulletin.doc



SOURCE: Operating System Licensing Q&A


----------



## avragha

Hi 

This Raghavendra from india, i just wanted to know about OEM pack.

1. We have an main Office in chennai (INDIA) &
2. Branch office in US

If i buy an OEM pack from www.Amazon.com from US the shipment address is in US office and can i use the that OEM pack in INDIA office or not? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ErikAlbert

The OEM  can be re-installed on the same computer, but the online activation is limited, but I don't remember how many times.
Once the online activation doesn't work anymore, you have to activate by phone.
That's what happened to me. I don't like phone-activation : too many numbers and no mistake or you can call again.

To avoid this phone-activation.
Install Windows activate it online or by phone and make a backup image.
After that you can restore that image as many times you want without online/phone-activation on the same PC and that was a big relief for me.

I never had a retail version, but what has been said about retail so far, is true as far I remember.


----------



## Aastii

avragha said:


> Hi
> 
> This Raghavendra from india, i just wanted to know about OEM pack.
> 
> 1. We have an main Office in chennai (INDIA) &
> 2. Branch office in US
> 
> If i buy an OEM pack from www.Amazon.com from US the shipment address is in US office and can i use the that OEM pack in INDIA office or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance



OEM is for system builders. If you have built your computer, or sell a system on to someone else, you can legally install an OEM version. If, however, you have your system and upgrade to 7, you will have to use the upgrade (to go from vista to 7) or buy a retail version.

Retail can also be used on any system, but only 1 at a time, OEM however gets bound to your motherboard, so the code can only be used once. You can get around this by bsing Microsoft, but you shouldn't do that


----------



## avragha

Hi Aastii

Thanks for the reply, i would like to know that the OEM that i buyed from US can be used in India or not?


----------



## shane252

HI there folks, 
I am new to this pc building game and I have decided to re-hash a few of my PC's from the attic, the specs meet todays standards in terms of hardware components so no issues there.
Something I would like to ask is, What is the best way to get a copy of win xp or vista onto the systems, would I have to buy 2x OEMS?

Thanks much


----------



## Aastii

avragha said:


> Hi Aastii
> 
> Thanks for the reply, i would like to know that the OEM that i buyed from US can be used in India or not?



yes, it will work



shane252 said:


> HI there folks,
> I am new to this pc building game and I have decided to re-hash a few of my PC's from the attic, the specs meet todays standards in terms of hardware components so no issues there.
> Something I would like to ask is, What is the best way to get a copy of win xp or vista onto the systems, would I have to buy 2x OEMS?
> 
> Thanks much



You would have to get atleat 2 keys, yes, be that to buy 2 copies of whichever OS you choose, or if it works out cheaper, you can get copies which have 3 liscences, so are good to go for up to 3 different computers


----------



## Aleksandar030

avragha said:


> Hi Aastii
> 
> Thanks for the reply, i would like to know that the OEM that i buyed from US can be used in India or not?



Of course it should work, why shouldn't it?


----------



## TomBrooklyn

*What Kind of Support Does Microsoft Offer?*

What kind of support does MS offer?     

How easy is it to access?   

Is this support by telephone, chat, email or other? 

How long are the wait times to get helped? 

How useful is it, generally? 

I've only owned Gateway and Dell computers.    They came with OEM versions of Windows, and I've never had any support from Microsoft.   I didn't even know  MS offered support.


----------



## johnb35

TomBrooklyn said:


> What kind of support does MS offer?
> 
> How easy is it to access?
> 
> Is this support by telephone, chat, email or other?
> 
> How long are the wait times to get helped?
> 
> How useful is it, generally?
> 
> I've only owned Gateway and Dell computers.    They came with OEM versions of Windows, and I've never had any support from Microsoft.   I didn't even know  MS offered support.



With OEM operating system licenses, the support comes from the pc maker or the person who installed the OS for you.  Microsoft will only offer support if you have the upgrade or retail versions of windows, not OEM.


----------



## kakakaran

can i clean install windows 7 premium on the same laptop which has the product key with it


----------



## OvenMaster

dejandside said:


> I have installed OEM 6 times on diferent PC's, work fine with all and is update to...


Exactly. I used the same OEM copy of XP on three different motherboards over 8 years. On _those_, I changed video cards, hard drives, optical drives, RAM, CPUs, you name it. I never had a single problem with online activation.


----------



## techie86dit

*Upgradable to Win 8?*

Is OEM Win 7 upgradable to Win 8 for the special $49 promo?


----------



## FlFun386

*OEM Win Cloned SSD?*

I assume you can run OEM Win OS on a Mac, using something like Parallels or VMWare Fusion?

If yes, then you later upgrade only the HDD to SSD, by *cloning* the HDD to the SSD (using Acronis, etc), will there be any issues with the OEM OS or partition? 
Or will it just work fine as a cloned SSD (with same mobo and machine)?

Based on most of the posts, it seems this would be ok. But just double checking.


----------

